# Health insurance



## JR Rosenberger (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone, 
Got a question for those living in Thailand.
I’m relocating to Chiang Mai in Feb ‘23. 
In the past visits I had to purchase health insurance for each visit. These were during the years of Covid so maybe that was a requirement then, but can anyone recommend an agency?
Would rather go with a local in country agency than with an American one.
Thanks in advance 
JR


----------

